
How to Cheat in Computer Science 101 - funchymonkey
https://github.com/genchang1234/How-to-cheat-in-computer-science-101
======
thaumasiotes
> Steps to rewriting a function

> 1\. Analyze why the code works

> 2\. Find the difference between the working code and your nonfunctional
> function

> 3\. Find the bug in your function and apply the "difference" you discovered
> from Step 2

"No matter how small, crib notes can be conspicuous. Commit them to memory for
an innovative, unencumbered cheating method."

